# Karma thinking she is the queen of the couch



## Inkedup22 (Jan 2, 2016)

She just looks so gorgeous here thought I'd share. That's her favorite spot to sleep also. She's 9 weeks today. Her eyes are so cool. Hope they stay like that.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Karma IS the Queen of the couch and couldn't look cuter taking it over. 
Nice pics. 

Joe


----------



## Nefertiti (Jan 6, 2016)

Pretty girl! Love her pose in the second pic - she looks comfy.


----------



## DramaandMe (Jan 8, 2016)

Agreed, her eyes are wonderful!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 8, 2016)

What a total cutie!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so cute! Love lounging pups


----------



## lovemybluegal (Jan 18, 2016)

Great pics. The eyes won't stay blue but you'll love the the same 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

